# my juvenile pixie frog



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

as above, hoping it turns out male. its about 3inches at the min but only a few months old and was the size of my thumb nail when i got it off pollywog. amazing growth rate. hopefully getting an 8inch one in a few days.cool


----------



## pepsirat (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow he looks nice and big.:2thumb:


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

pepsirat said:


> Wow he looks nice and big.:2thumb:


cheers!! he had a baby quail today. his normal diet is adult locusts,earthworms,crickets and the odd small mouse


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

thats a fat frog! :lol2:

nice though......like it! :2thumb:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice one there. I'd like a bullfrog...


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

I prefer your Asian Bullfrogs to the larger, African ones.
They seem nicer.

Have you seen this picture on google images of this boy with a GIANT bullfrog?!


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

cheers everyone. they are great frogs. love the size they get!!


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

how do you keep it?
same as asian painted bullfrogs?


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Frosch828 said:


> I prefer your Asian Bullfrogs to the larger, African ones.
> They seem nicer.
> 
> Have you seen this picture on google images of this boy with a GIANT bullfrog?!


I saw that pic and I saw an even bigger one on fatfrogs forum see link Fat Frogs Forums :: View topic - Pics of the pyxies....


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Dan Bristow said:


> as above, hoping it turns out male. its about 3inches at the min but only a few months old and was the size of my thumb nail when i got it off pollywog. amazing growth rate. hopefully getting an 8inch one in a few days.cool


Nice frog. My pyxie is just over 6 inches at the moment. It is freaky how fast these grow though isnt it. One of the most interesting animals Ive ever kept.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

Rico said:


> Nice frog. My pyxie is just over 6 inches at the moment. It is freaky how fast these grow though isnt it. One of the most interesting animals Ive ever kept.


 
cheers. yeah it sure is. i sold my old one to a mate,for some unknown reason,but am getting it back soon.that ones about 7-8inches.looking forward to that.will post a pic when i do


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Therel be no doubting the sex of that one then at 7-8 inches. Id like to get another one as well.


----------

